# Destin - 4-19-2012



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Got down to the beach just after sunup, water looked good. Didnt catch a thing until around 9:00, hooked a small Whiting. Then something big, probably a redfish, bent the hook. Another whiting, then finally a Pompano, 15'. Then had a big redfish hit it and got him to the beach but lost him right at the beach. Oh well. 

All caught within about 45 minutes of each other on peeled shrimp on #2 circle hooks on a Mustad prerigged pompano rig. Happened to coincide with high tide, coincidence? Anyways, the bar was about 30-35 yards out but hard to keep it on the seaward side as breakers pretty strong. Most were caught on the beach side of the sandbar.

The pompano had pieces of sand fleas and coquino clams in its stomach. There were some fleas around but no groups of them.

Cant post pics, says I have a "security token" missing????


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

Not a coincidence. Forget the wind, waves, solunar charts, sunrise , sunset , etc. give me an incoming tide an hour or two before high tide and I will catch fish.


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

*forget the waves... huh*

let me know how the lead up to high tide produces on this N wind and flat surf.. best to take as much information as possible into account to understand motivations for fish to feed...


----------

